# Help please with old Hymer B644 pre 1990 Fiat Ducato



## wakeman (Nov 23, 2009)

Help please with Hymer B644 pre 1990 Fiat Ducato 2.5Td

Regarding the Engine breather system. On mine the engine breather is on the right hand front of the engine with a single 1" pipe coming out of the top which then loops over and goes down vertical and is just pushed into the front chassis member.

The engine is the 92hp varient produced from 1986 to 1990

Where does yours go.

Later models have some form of breather system with valves and feeds into the air filter or inlet maniform.

Any help as always appreciated.

Les


----------

